# Indianapolis, Indiana - Greenwood Park Mall



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

The other day I was driving around the Greenwood Park Mall (Indianapolis, IN).

I came across a fleet of plow trucks. All just sitting next to each other..

It was basically a "what the hell" situation. Simply because I drive by all the time and have never seen them before.

Whoever it is has a pretty good setup. Nothing to special but you can tell it gets the job done.

Basically I want to know who has this contract and who owns all those trucks, tractors.

I need to ask you a question.

Oh.. and I have pictures also 

You can't see all of them from the first pic (below) but I took a 2nd one.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right section for this post.. 

If not give me a hint on a better section please.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Jim and Kathy Thomas that own and operate Arrow Tool Rental are who has the Greenwood Park Mall contract. Jim has had that contract for a while, not sure if all the heavy equipment is his but I know he owns a lot of those pick ups.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

FFD133;514779 said:


> Jim and Kathy Thomas that own and operate Arrow Tool Rental are who has the Greenwood Park Mall contract. Jim has had that contract for a while, not sure if all the heavy equipment is his but I know he owns a lot of those pick ups.


They happen to have an account here?

Thx for the info also. I knew someone would know..


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

*salt needed*

anyone have bagged or bulk salt they'd like to sell???? Would prefer bulk but will take whatever.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

FFD133;520940 said:


> anyone have bagged or bulk salt they'd like to sell???? Would prefer bulk but will take whatever.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck with that! I know a large company is getting their's here in Indy out of New Jersey and another guy who is a good buddy of mine got his from IL. Plus they are paying $150+ ton!


----------

